# 1954 Opalescent Green Schwinn Phantom!  Last of "bells n' whistles".....



## bobcycles (Jun 12, 2018)

Picked this baby up from a Motor City Caber and was pretty much 100% and original
when found.   1954 was an interesting and sort of 'farewell to arms' year for Schwinn.
It was the last year for the balloon Panther and the line was offered in the new Opalescent
colors, same went for the Schwinn Phantom.  This particular bike had the last of the deluxe
options offered on the Phantom line....locking fork, expander front drum brake and the
taillight (which was missing as found). Most 1955 models had the cheaper "thru leg pivot"
spring fork, six hole rack and vinyl cheapo seat, no drum brake.    

54' bikes were cool because they could come with all the goodies and deluxe options,
AND sport the new metallic paint Red, Green, or Blue. Most of the Metallic paint
Phantoms that turn up are 55-59' versions and lack the options.  As found this particular bike had
the cheaper saddle and a 4-hole later style sprocket.  A 1954 could have come with 
the leather saddle and large sprocket so I went for the upgrade, as well as AS Pedals
instead of the factory Torrington 10s.  Complete tear down and build up, rolling out dents,
upgrading tires to the Original White Wall Typhoons resulting in what you see here in the 
pix.  A very presentable and rust free "refurbished"  (wow got to use that word) bike.
Thanks to a fellow Caber for the nice original leather saddle!

1954 !   Adios to the $ parts on bikes and a cheaper direction for 55' model years....


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not a fan of Green bikes but that sure is a very eye catching Phantom. Is the base coat the silver or the gold that they used on the 54 Opal Reds?


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 12, 2018)

I believe they were silver base


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice bike Bob and good job bringing her back. I do have a couple of questions though about the seat and pedal comments you make. Regarding the seat I've never seen a legit Phantom before '59 with other than the typical leather seat. The early ones ('49-50?) were the "no-rivet" and thru '58 were the standard Phantom saddle. In '59 they had the tan vinyl Wasp/CT style seat (which was black on the Wasp or CT). Some '50 lit even shows a non-sliding rail B1 on the Phantom. Regarding pedals I see the early lit that says "equipped with Schwinn approved pedals" that look like T10s but just curious when the bottle cap deluxe pedals that we normally associate with Phantoms were introduced. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hammer (Jun 13, 2018)

Shawn I recently bought one of those cheaper saddles for my 58 Black Phantom, from @bobcycles he said it was the correct one as well as @blincoe, both agreed that after 55 the Vinyl seat was correct for my bike, I'll attach come pics of the one I got from Bob, apparently it's the same saddle they used on the later model Wasps and Cycle Trucks, not as nice as the early saddles, but correct for my bike, I only wish they would've kept the drum brake on the later models, then only non original thing I will be doing on mine is using an early rear rack and tail light, Very very nice bike Bob! I love that color!

Aaron


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

I may be a dissenter here but all the lit I see for '55-58 says "SADDLE- Deluxe, top grain leather" or "Genuine leather saddle". I always thought that tan vinyl was '59 only and have never seen a pre '59 with that seat. That said I can see the possibility of some late '58/early '59 models having traits of either e.g. vinyl seat on '58 or early style decals on '59. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hammer (Jun 13, 2018)

Do you think a July 58 would possibly have the vinyl saddle? If not this one will get me by till I get the leather saddle, they are pricey in any condition 

Aaron


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice bike Bob and good job bringing her back. I do have a couple of questions though about the seat and pedal comments you make. Regarding the seat I've never seen a legit Phantom before '59 with other than the typical leather seat. The early ones ('49-50?) were the "no-rivet" and thru '58 were the standard Phantom saddle. In '59 they had the tan vinyl Wasp/CT style seat (which was black on the Wasp or CT). Some '50 lit even shows a non-sliding rail B1 on the Phantom. Regarding pedals I see the early lit that says "equipped with Schwinn approved pedals" that look like T10s but just curious when the bottle cap deluxe pedals that we normally associate with Phantoms were introduced. V/r Shawn





I've had a few stock original  55' bikes with the cheaper vinyl saddle, but I have also seen bikes as late as 57' with leather seats.  Maybe you
could pay extra for leather ?  55 on?  But I would say the majority of bikes 55 on had the 
cheaper vinyl saddles and from 57 on I'd say all were vinyl.   As for the 10's  I've had a few totally original 54 and 55 bikes with Torrington 10's but I have also seen the
AS pedals as late as 59 on original bikes.  I think the original AS Big block pedals were a 49 thing.... same year the Phantom introduced...
maybe?  48?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Bob I'm still not buying the tan vinyl seat thing that early. I went back through all of the literature I have and everything pre '59 says leather. I admit I have not seen as many Phantoms as you but I've seen quite a few originals with plenty of '55-57 models along with some '58s and I've paid particular attention to '59s. I can honestly say I have never seen a pre '59 Phantom with the tan vinyl seat. I went back through the Fair Trade sheets, dealer lit, and catalogs I have and only see mention and pictures of the leather seat on pre '59 models. Do you have anything to the contrary. Not trying to be obstinate but would just like to see something showing the vinyl seat on a Phantom before 1959. V/r Shawn


----------



## rhenning (Jun 14, 2018)

For what its worth I own a Spring of 1958 Green Phantom and the original saddle was leather.  Roger


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 14, 2018)

There's always the chance they got swapped out... This particular green bike being a 54 would have definitely had the leather saddle...
I have seen quite a handful of post 55 bikes with vinyl seats


----------



## atencioee (Dec 12, 2018)

Bob, is it true that some of the 1955 green phantoms were coach green and some were opalescent green? I know your post mentions 54, but I thought 55 was the transition year when some bikes were made like the style of those in previous years and some were of what was new at that time (seat, fork, colors, etc).


----------



## blincoe (Dec 12, 2018)

I want to say after 1955 is where they went opalescent green.  Metallic Colors were then offered.. red & green. Black stayed the same. 

I have seen 1955 models, non locking, smaller sprocket, 6 hole rack etc in coach green. @atencioee


----------



## atencioee (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm guessing earlier in 55, there were also models with the locking fork, larger sprocket, and in coach green too, right?


----------



## blincoe (Dec 12, 2018)

Yup that is correct. I have seen them as well. 55 was the transition / going cheap

@atencioee


----------



## atencioee (Dec 12, 2018)

I have one with a serial # that dates the bike to 3/14/55. It has been restored by a previous owner...it's in coach green, locking fork, larger sprocket. I was concerned the paint wasn't correct though because I didn't know exactly when Schwinn went with the opal/metallic greens and when the previous owner restored the bike, some of the parts used to restore the bike are not correct, such as the pedals, rims, and I think fender braces are wrong too.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 12, 2018)

Ha! Everybody's like...yeah right.


----------



## blincoe (Dec 12, 2018)

That would be hard to prove it was infact coach green before getting restored.

Could be either or

I would say if the buyer likes it.. who cares what people think. The first I would do is figure out if the tank, fenders etc are original parts that were re-chromed or repop. That would then put you in a better place of value.

With what is pictured, I can tell you the blocks are repop. Not sure on the end caps...

@atencioee


----------



## blincoe (Dec 12, 2018)

Also having that 2 speed. I would take that off.


----------



## atencioee (Dec 12, 2018)

I will take that off. You mentioned something about the front drum? What is the front drum?


----------



## blincoe (Dec 12, 2018)

I thought there was a front drum brake on it. Here’s a picture of my black phantom I own.

All original, fully equipped, front drum, locking fork, 4 rack etc. nice original black phantom. 

I have been trying to buy the display it’s on...


----------



## atencioee (Dec 12, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong, not all Phantoms came with a front drum, did they?


----------



## blincoe (Dec 12, 2018)

Mostly phantoms from 49-55

Those years is when they were offered for it. After 1955 is where they went cheap. Non locking, 6 hole rack etc.

Which I do not believe a phantom with a non locking fork, 6 hole rack etc would have not had a front drum on it. That year of a phantom is more of a basic model

I believe what I am saying is correct.


----------



## atencioee (Dec 12, 2018)

Although it was offered as you say from 49-55, it wasn't necessarily something that came with them, correct? I'm guessing the front drum was more like an option, correct?


----------



## blincoe (Dec 12, 2018)

That is correct.

You would be able to upgrade the bicycle


----------



## atencioee (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks much for the info! I really appreciate you guys who know and are willing to share the knowledge. I have the 55, my Dad has a red 49 phantom & a 51 green panther, all of which I'm trying to get as close to original as possible.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2018)

The frame serial number is S41562. 07/22 to 07/28/1955 -------- S33259 ------------------ S57487





1954-55 Opal Green Phantom locking fork.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2018)

atencioee said:


> Thanks much for the info! I really appreciate you guys who know and are willing to share the knowledge. I have the 55, *my Dad has a red 49 phantom* & a 51 green panther, all of which I'm trying to get as close to original as possible.




What's the serial number on your Dad's Red Phantom? It's more than likely a 1950 model with a late 1949 stamped SN. Normal year changeover started with the November serial numbers and the 50 Phantom had an early release in some areas for Christmas with possibly an October serial number.
The first new 1955 middleweights all had late 54 serial numbers.

Note:
The 4 hole carrier with rear light was standard on the Phantom thru the 1954 model year. From 55 thru 58 it was an option. Not offered in 59.
All years of the Phantom had the large flange front expander brake "option".
The locking fork option was deleted after the 1955 model year.
The 1959 model Phantom was the only year with the tan #7000 saddle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> What's the serial number on your Dad's Red Phantom? It's more than likely a 1950 model with a late 1949 stamped drop out. Normal year changeover started with the November serial numbers and the 50 Phantom had an early release in some areas for Christmas with possibly an October serial number.
> The first new 1955 middleweights all had late 54 serial numbers.
> 
> Note:
> ...





I always thought the 4 hole carrier was history by '59 as well until I bought an original red '59 with the lit carrier. I have seen two others since. My bike has an Oct '59 serial so its not a late '58. V/r Shawn


----------



## atencioee (Dec 13, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> What's the serial number on your Dad's Red Phantom? It's more than likely a 1950 model with a late 1949 stamped drop out. Normal year changeover started with the November serial numbers and the 50 Phantom had an early release in some areas for Christmas with possibly an October serial number.
> The first new 1955 middleweights all had late 54 serial numbers.
> 
> Note:
> ...




The serial on my Dad's 49 red phantom is F251814 (October 5, 1949)


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 14, 2018)

54' first year for Opalescent... Had enough of these bikes to know.
last year for Panther as well, and they were Opalescent in 54'


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> 54' first year for Opalescent... Had enough of these bikes to know.
> last year for Panther as well, and they were Opalescent in 54'




Yep, the Phantom frames probably rolled down the assembly line with the 1954 Opal Jaguars.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 14, 2018)

YAH


----------



## spoker (Dec 20, 2018)

its all clear now!!


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 20, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, the Phantom frames probably rolled down the assembly line with the 1954 Opal Jaguars.



Boom!


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 21, 2018)

What is the value of a 1950 Black Phantom, nice clean looking bike, front drum brake, some chips in the frame paint but very nice looking. We don't find bikes like this here in Canada.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 21, 2018)

atencioee said:


> I will take that off. You mentioned something about the front drum? What is the front drum?







This 2 speed was one my 51 and love it , shifts very nicely 
ND Twin 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

